# The Oris Big Crown Pointer Date BRONZE Thread



## DilliTime

I thought I would start a thread to gather info and images of the exciting new Big Crown Pointer Date Bronze in 36mm released at Baselworld.

Considering that the tone of the dial comes across quite differently in a lot of images I thought it would be good to gather as many as we can in one place. The vital statistics first though:

*Reference:* 01 754 7749 3167-07 5 17 66BR
*Case:* 36mm (w.out crown) bronze w. steel case back
*Lug width:* 17mm (ffs!)
*Crystal:* Double domed sapphire w. anti reflective coating
*Movement:* Oris Cal. 754 (Sellita SW 200-1 based); 4Hz, 38 hour power reserve
*Functions:* Pointer date
*Strap:* 17mm tanned brown tapered w. bronze pin buckle (??mm)
*List price:* CHF 1,800 (approx. USD 1,890 / Euro 1,530 / GBP 1,340)
*Release Date:* July & August '18 are both commonly reported

Funnily enough Oris were pretty quiet on that dainty 17mm lug width. All the initial stats and press releases omitted completely these details. The Oris website listed the "Interhorn width" as 17mm and I asked them directly on Instagram to confirm this as lug width, which they did. This is the one thing that I think many of us men who are interested in this piece are really questioning as it means that strap options are limited, and it leans a little towards the feminine side of unisex. The strap it is supplied with is also highly tapered, so I imagine the buckle is 14mm (as it's not common to find odd buckle sizes, ie 15mm). This actually makes the lug width even more of a challenge, as there are some nice 17mm third party straps out there that do not taper as much, but they will have 16mm buckles and thus you will likely not be able to use the one supplied. Not so much of a problem if it wasn't a bronze watch. Massive kudos to anyone who can find a third party 16mm buckle in bronze.

I really do question this decision by Oris, and can only think that they panicked that it would be somewhere stuck in the middle (36mm being too small for a lot of men and not quite petite enough for a lot of women) so they tried to give it a more feminine touch. That said, I am trying to reserve judgement until I've at least seen some good hands-on reviews if not handled it. The movement is also not too much to get excited about, with a rather uninspiring power reserve by modern standards. In this instance I think a lot of us are willing to overlook that for the unique aesthetics.

Here are the pics I've gathered so far:



















































So, what do we all think? I've been looking to add some colour and something a little different, and love 36mm so this fits the bill in so many ways. I also have a lot of respect for Oris but somehow have never got around to purchasing one. I also like the idea of a bronze piece, but since most of them are pretty chunky I've always been put off, so again this is refreshing. Price is also fantastic. The lug width is the only thing that has meant I haven't already reserved one.


----------



## sticky

There’s bound to be space in my collection for a green bronze Oris.


----------



## chrusp

Nice watch and nice thread!
To make Big crown in bronze is a great idea!!
ideal size would be 38
I would aso add applied indexes like in my version.
Maybe its good idea to buy it for my wife and then borrow it from time to time?










Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## watchninja123

Overall a very nice addition to the Oris table. One thing I don't get is if Rolex can pull off the 20mm on a 36mm watxh, oris can too. In my opinion 20mm can help offset the small case dimension. 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## DilliTime

watchninja123 said:


> Overall a very nice addition to the Oris table. One thing I don't get is if Rolex can pull off the 20mm on a 36mm watxh, oris can too. In my opinion 20mm can help offset the small case dimension.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


I believe it is for this very reason Oris went with 17mm. I think some brands are being very cautious with their new smaller size releases and angling them a little more towards women. Look at the dial colour choices that Longines have gone with for their new 36mm heritage diver for example. Here I think Oris probably went with 17mm and a highly tapered strap precisely because it would emphasise the smaller proportions and enhance "feminine" appeal.

I've done digging around already and found nice 17mm straps that would work well with it and only taper to 16mm, but as I originally suspected finding bronze third party buckles in smaller sizes is impossible.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DilliTime

chrusp said:


> Nice watch and nice thread!
> To make Big crown in bronze is a great idea!!
> ideal size would be 38
> I would aso add applied indexes like in my version.
> Maybe its good idea to buy it for my wife and then borrow it from time to time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G955F przy użyciu Tapatalka


I think that would be a good solution 

Whilst they may put out a 40mm in bronze at some point, it's pretty unlikely they'd offer another option just 2mm up. I agree that 38mm is a great size though. Sooooooo many watches I see released today in 40mm would be infinitely better in 38, especially those with fixed bezels and a more "dressy" style.

Your pointer date is lovely too btw.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DilliTime

I've just noticed that the date pointer is red in this pic. I guess jr was a pre-production/development piece. Not sure which I prefer, red or white.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK

This looks to be a gem. Gonna definitely check it out in person.


----------



## CaliMex

This watch looks quite nice.


----------



## jason042779

What's the lug width on the 40mm version? Might have to lean that way, though they're not making the green dial in 40mm (why, Oris, why?).


----------



## DilliTime

jason042779 said:


> What's the lug width on the 40mm version? Might have to lean that way, though they're not making the green dial in 40mm (why, Oris, why?).


Shockingly, they've gone with a pretty predictable 20mm for the 40mm. That's almost a slap in the face for the bronze! They could at least have gone with 19mm for the sake of good sportsmanship.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jncky

Can't wait to see a review on this. Was really excited until I saw that it's aiming towards the ladies... That's a bummer. 19-20mm lug width would have been great...


----------



## Vorsprung

I know I'm late to this thread, but man I've been excited since I saw this pop up at basel. I wanna see it on my little 6.5" wrists, there's a great chance I'll pick it up as soon as I can try one on.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DilliTime

https://monochrome-watches.com/oris-big-crown-pointer-date-36mm-bronze-review-price/

One of the first hands on reviews with some nice new pics.

Unsurprisingly the issue of the highly tapered slim strap is raised, but they sort of dismiss it offhandedly by saying "just get a new strap". Once again, not only is 17mm one of the rarer sizes out there but you will never find a bronze buckle to fit one and of course cannot use the original if the whole point of changing the strap is to get something that doesn't taper so much.

Still really keen to see this watch for myself, but not sure if I want to have to accept a bronze watch with a steel buckle.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras

I went to order one of either this model or perhaps the stainless steel cased 36mm. Unfortunately the shop located in the heart of the city was closed on Sunday, not sure if that's a good omen or not.


----------



## LCLaddict

I love the look of this and the fact that it has a screw-down crown; I'm not diver, but I'd like a watch I can wear anywhere, and this fits the bill. As far as the lugs go, I don't mind the 17mm size. I've seen many people saying they put 20mm straps on 19mm Grand Seikos, so surely an 18mm strap would fit fine on the Pointer Date. It's a shame about the buckle, but I don't really care if it matches the case... and if I start caring, I can just get a rose-gold plated one.


----------



## nedley

My AD received their first of these on Thursday, which I duly picked up on Friday. I agree the strap is narrower than I would like but the watch itself is a good size for me and I love the color of the dial, which is lighter than my AD or I was expecting.










We also weren't expecting this bit of lume on the numerals, either!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## phisch

Please please give us a review with extra photos and an update of the patina. This one is on my list for a gift for my lady.


----------



## mefuzzy

Arrived on my shore just before our country's tax holiday ended.

I had a glance at the catalogue, there's a so-called Men and Women tapering which I assume was what I got as the 17mm strap tapers to a ridiculous 12mm.

As the buckle is signed and is also bronze, it means ability to adapt it into another is limited to customised straps. However, the strap is a quick release so changing the strap whole isn't hard.

Otherwise, size is perfect compromise for both myself and my wife, great for me to carry a vintage look and for her to carry a stylish accessories for an evening out.

The bronze also sort of doubles up as a rose gold-ish colour which helps it blend in easier. I expect when it fills it will accentuate the dial

The dial itself, the pale green really speaks to me. It's subtle, understated and very clean. I would have loved for the date pointer to be in red or another brighter colour, but it would ruin the former.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto

a little present for mrs mephisto
looking forward to watching the patina evolve over the years...


----------



## NyCSnEaK

I’m enamored by this beauty. nedley and mephisto, do you think a 18mm strap can be squeezed in there?


----------



## mephisto

NyCSnEaK said:


> I'm enamored by this beauty. nedley and mephisto, do you think a 18mm strap can be squeezed in there?


depends on the strap i'd say. i think we have some 18s for my wife's SNK. i'll play around if she puts the Oris down in the next week lol


----------



## mephisto

the slate chalkboard green dial is so lovely. i thought there'd be some overlap between the Oris and my wife's SARB but looking side-by-side, the DNA is quite different....


----------



## Greenbird007

jason042779 said:


> What's the lug width on the 40mm version? Might have to lean that way, though they're not making the green dial in 40mm (why, Oris, why?).


I know the 40mm is a great size, and that green is AWEsOME!


----------



## mefuzzy

NyCSnEaK said:


> I'm enamored by this beauty. nedley and mephisto, do you think a 18mm strap can be squeezed in there?


Don't see why not. I'll give it a go when my 18mm arrives.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Atebit

Ordered my 80th Anniversary Edition today, hope to have it just after Thanksgiving! Am I correct that the 40mm case accommodates a 22mm strap? I’m thinking about squirreling away the original calfskin strap for now and going with a different strap for EDC.


----------



## nfetterly

I prefer the 40mm version and was considering getting it - but on seeing these photos I'm a bit surprised at the lack of contrast between the hands and the green face. On the photos I've seen of the 40mm version I hadn't noticed that - but its a darker face on the 40mm.


----------

